
Realtors are outdated, help Realoky assist them out the door! - RShap12345
Hey All!<p>I&#x27;m the founder of Realoky.com. We are trying build a better and friendlier way to buy, sell, or rent properties directly between parties and eventually have the entire transaction occur online (sweet and simple). Basically, think Airbnb but an actual sale happens. We are building this for those who want to avoid expensive realtor fees when most of the time people can do it all (or just about all) themselves. Savings on the average transaction would be about $20,000. We have found through personal experiences and prospective user interaction that people default to using a realtor because they think its &quot;required&quot; or too difficult or complicated or just don&#x27;t know they can do it themselves fairly easily. 70% of real estate buyers&#x2F;renters already begin their search online so we want to help them finish the process online. We think the realtor cottage industry is ready for disruption, to go fully online with automation, and to finally be commission-free.<p>We have the landing page posted and are working on the site itself. It would be super appreciated if people could test the signup functionality and give us feedback on that, general feedback or comments on this startup idea, and maybe take the survey if you&#x27;ve ever tried to do a real estate transaction on your own (or wanted to).<p>Website: www.Realoky.com
Survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fdier.co&#x2F;H45mum<p>Thanks again!!
Rich
Realoky.com, Founder
======
RShap12345
Can buying or selling a home be easier? Cheaper?

